# They MUST BE Kidding



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Since I am in such a good mood, I thought I would give everybody a good laugh. I saw this ad on the computer and for the hell went to the website.
Maybe some of us should get ready for when these properties go to hell for who they will get to do the work at the pricing.
One of the best is they say you should be able to properly winterize the whole house in 20-45 minutes.
www.rsoutdoorservices.com


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Since I am in such a good mood, I thought I would give everybody a good laugh. I saw this ad on the computer and for the hell went to the website.
> Maybe some of us should get ready for when these properties go to hell for who they will get to do the work at the pricing.
> One of the best is they say you should be able to properly winterize the whole house in 20-45 minutes.
> www.rsoutdoorservices.com


Hell thats time enough to winterize and smoke 2 cigs and have a beer.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

man what a joke. really 10 CYD, and should only bid $30 on a 10,000sq ft lot with 2ft tall grass. What are these people smoking?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> man what a joke. really 10 CYD, and should only bid $30 on a 10,000sq ft lot with 2ft tall grass. What are these people smoking?


They are smoking the 2' tall grass.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> They are smoking the 2' tall grass.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

The truly sad part is they will indeed get some poor schmuck to complete this work. 
Man that turd sure is gaining momentum on the way down the hill! Frightening to think just how much further down this industry can go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I find that most PP companies are full of shlt. They have crack head pay scales and are usually not worth a self respecting tradesmen time


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the best is they say you should be able to properly winterize the whole house in 20-45 minutes :thumbsup:

Its do able we winterized 12 houses in one day. 8 hours 2 of us and we had it down to a system. Get in the house while the person is getting in the house the other is looking fo an access point to hook up hte hose. find the water heater and let the water flow. DRY wint that is I don't know nor do I want to know how to do a wet one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> One of the best is they say you should be able to properly winterize the whole house in 20-45 minutes :thumbsup:
> 
> Its do able we winterized 12 houses in one day. 8 hours 2 of us and we had it down to a system. Get in the house while the person is getting in the house the other is looking fo an access point to hook up hte hose. find the water heater and let the water flow. DRY wint that is I don't know nor do I want to know how to do a wet one.


It's definitely do-able but the liability is not worth the pay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure this company (Rising Sun) is getting too many bite's on their price's. They primarily do the state of Maryland from what I see on Craigslist, just recently started advertising in Pa. But boy, are they ever advertising for help, constantly. 

2 months ago, they called me up out of the blue. Said they found my Company name on the State AG website for licensing, of which I am listed. But after talking to them on the phone and they e-mailed me a price list and a contract to look over. I had to shake my head at the requirements and pricing they were offering. 40-50 picture, $25 for 15000 sqft up to 2' high grass. then had to do an interior inspection on top of that.

Not sure how guys can show a profit for that or even justify the overhead.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys can't show a profit. That is why these companies keep advertising for new fools. The new contractor is too stupid to realize they are not making money until after they get their first (and last) check. By then KissMyAssett Preservations has your pictures and they get paid.


----------

